# How to sleep CORRECTLY and WHY



## Zeus (Apr 30, 2019)

This post sounds ridiculous but think back. Did anyone teach you "how to sleep"? They taught you how to use a spoon or how to wipe your butt but they never taught you how to sleep. Yea you close your eyes and pretend to go to sleep but do you know what time?
In this thread, I am giving you the basics of sleeping right.

This is *HUGE*.​The more/better you sleep, the more efficient your metabolism will become and the more muscle you will build, fat you will burn and stronger you will get.
Lack of sleep slows the metabolism, increases blood pressure, increases ghrelin (hunger hormone), causes insulin resistance and increases cortisol. Sleep is also a cognitive enhancer.

Ideally, a short 20 min nap during the day is also a big help. Usually 2 hours post workout after a meal if possible is particularly beneficial when training twice or more daily. Taking a nap too late in the day however, can disrupt circadian rhythms and make it more difficult to get to sleep at night.

*“If you religiously take Creatine and only sleep 5 hours a night, you’re a f*cking idiot” -Stan Efferding. *

If you wake up early after inadequate sleep in order to do cardio, you’re stepping over $100 bills to pick up nickels. It’s a zero sum game.
Ideally, sleeping more than 8 hours is optimal and 9-10 hours for athletes has been shown to improve strength and performance even more!!

Greg Nuckols (Strongerbyscience.com) recent Meta-Analysis on sleep states that: “The biggest takeaway from all of these studies is that nothing beats making sure your head is on your pillow for enough hours each night. Both studies examining the effects of sleep extension (increasing time in bed to 9-10+ hours per night) found marked performance improvements in high-level athletes in a short period of time, while all other interventions had mixed results.” -Greg Nuckols

*Sleep loss limits fat loss*: https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/10/101004211637.htm
*Sleep is* also *CRITICAL for learning* physical and mental patterns and skills for sports and education: https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/04/for-better-performance-athlete s-need-sleep/361042/
​**Practicing good sleep hygiene: *
● Sleep according to your circadian rhythms. 10pm-6am or 11pm-7am.
● Every hour you get to sleep before midnight is like 2 hours in the sleep bank!
● 7-10 hours of sleep plus a 20 min nap is optimal depending on your age and workload. (More than 20-30 minutes and you may begin Deep or REM sleep which will make you groggy when you wake up).
● Wake up at the same time every day, 7 days a week, this helps set the clock making it easier to get to sleep at night.
● Sleep in a pitch black room with blackout blinds. Turn off ALL appliances, nightlights etc...
● Sleep in a Quiet room or use earplugs or earphones.
● Don’t take stimulants like caffeine or drink too many fluids too close to bedtime.
● Some carbohydrates in your meal about 2 hours before bed has been shown to help with the quality of sleep and helps prevent waking. The brain doesn’t sleep and doesn’t stop using glycogen all night so if the brain gets hungry it will cause the release of adrenaline and cortisol to get glucose from muscle tissue (gluconeogenesis). 
● No TV or phone within an hour of bed (the bright light prevents melatonin secretion). Wearing blue light blocking glasses will help reduce the waking impact of electronics on the eyes.
● Take Vit D3 If blood levels are low. 60-80 ng/dL is the optimal range. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5541280/ 
● Children and pets should sleep in a separate bed.


*Sleep Apnea* - If you hold your breath or snore during sleep or wake up tired then you may need a sleep study and ultimately a CPAP. This can be an expensive and time-consuming process but it’s imperative. You may opt to buy a used CPAP on Craigslist for an immediate and affordable resolution. I use the Resmed Remstar Plus with “auto” function so the pressure auto adjusts. Masks are available on Amazon if not included.

CPAP
https://www.thecpappeople.com/Products/Respironics-System-One-REMstar-Plus -CPAP__DS260S.aspx?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIioag4vPp2QIVSJR-Ch2GmASmEAYY AyABEgKAr_D_BwE
Search for “CPAP” on Craigslist in your area and find the Remstar system one auto or a comparable “auto” set machine.

SLEEP TEST:
Go to Sleeptest.com for an at-home sleep test.
Try CPAP.com for new CPAP machines Mask - I’ve found the “Nose Pillow” to be the most comfortable. Here it is available on Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B071FB3YRN/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1

SLEEP AIDS:
Melatonin has not been shown to be beneficial for regular sleep and may actually cause drowsiness upon waking.
It has been shown to be helpful for resetting circadian rhythms when travelling to minimize jet lag.
Prescription sleep aids often prevent you from entering REM and Stage 4 sleep.
I don’t recommend sleep aids or prescriptions.

*Dr Stasha Gominak MD, Neurologist and sleep specialist has some fascinating articles on her website: DrGominak.com

This interview with Dr Gominak on High-Intensity Health is packed with great information including sleeps effects on Gut Health, Repairing chronic diseases, child development, behavioural disorders and much more: Dr Gominak - High-Intensity Health YouTube. 


​


----------



## dogtown (Apr 30, 2019)

Good thread especially for youngercels


----------



## tincelw (Apr 30, 2019)

after swallowing black pill I found out that i dont even know how to breath,swallow, and sleep.
good thread btw


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 30, 2019)

High IQ, had been looking into sleep recently myself and this helps a lot, thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 30, 2019)

I only slept 5 hours today :/


----------



## make_it_to_the_top (Apr 30, 2019)

You can add section about best sleep position (sleeping on your back > sleeping on your side > sleeping on your stomach)


----------



## impure666 (Apr 30, 2019)

Zeus said:


> This post sounds ridiculous but think back. Did anyone teach you "how to sleep"? They taught you how to use a spoon or how to wipe your butt but they never taught you how to sleep. Yea you close your eyes and pretend to go to sleep but do you know what time?
> In this thread, I am giving you the basics of sleeping right.
> 
> This is *HUGE*.​The more/better you sleep, the more efficient your metabolism will become and the more muscle you will build, fat you will burn and stronger you will get.
> ...




if i sleep 12 hours everyday and drink milk, will i become 6'5?


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 30, 2019)

impure666 said:


> if i sleep 12 hours everyday and drink milk, will i become 6'5?


No.


----------



## impure666 (Apr 30, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> No.


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 30, 2019)

i need cpap asap


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Apr 30, 2019)

most of this is cope. i sleep min 8 hrs and i still feel like shit because i have a narrow airway


----------



## Hunter (Apr 30, 2019)

dont tell me how to sleep


----------



## AestheticPrince (Apr 30, 2019)

Just sleep for 12 hours theory


----------



## Eskimo (Apr 30, 2019)

1 month coma theory


----------



## Deleted member 1329 (Apr 30, 2019)

+ isometric exercises seem to tire the brain the fast before sleep, 20-30 reps of 1 leg 1 arm (opposite) rising and switch seems to help me,
Also You need to explain REM more:
-drink a glass of wine 3-4 hours before sleep,
-lucid dreaming seems to make REM longer
-meybe melatonin?
-ice shower 1hour before sleep
-65-70 temperature in US units seem to be the best for sleeping
Edit your post, REM is what you want not the overall sleep time, if you could sleep 4h rem straight you'd be as rested as normal sleep
Rem=life
Also make a box with aluminium wrapping around it and put all devices inside for the night or at least put them away, they mess up brain in the long run


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 30, 2019)

High IQ post


Potatoshoe12 said:


> Also make a box with aluminium wrapping around it and put all devices inside for the night or at least put them away, they mess up brain in the long run



caged


----------



## androidcel (Apr 30, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> i sleep min 8 hrs and i still feel like shit because i have a narrow airway


----------



## make_it_to_the_top (Apr 30, 2019)

Potatoshoe12 said:


> + isometric exercises seem to tire the brain the fast before sleep, 20-30 reps of 1 leg 1 arm (opposite) rising and switch seems to help me,
> Also You need to explain REM more:
> -drink a glass of wine 3-4 hours before sleep,
> -lucid dreaming seems to make REM longer
> ...


Glycine and L-Theanine are good supplements for better sleep as well


----------



## Maximus (Apr 30, 2019)

Recently I started sleeping on my back with my chin tucked and with tape over my mouth to force myself to breathe from my nose.

Works like a charm and I wake up every morning feeling refreshed.


----------



## //\//\\1m054_p00d1c4 (Apr 30, 2019)

As some said it here already, sleeping on your back is the best sleep position. If you sleep on your side you can cause more wrinkles and it may be a cause of facial asymmetry too if you are doing it for a long time. Also, instead of using blue light filter glasses, there is a program that changes the colour of your screen to a warmer one, depending on time (I use f.lux). Good thread


----------



## fobos (Apr 30, 2019)

Fell asleep reading this, good shit OP


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 30, 2019)

TL;DR: Broscience


> Sleep according to your circadian rhythms. 10pm-6am or 11pm-7am





> Wake up at the same time every day, 7 days a week, this helps set the clock



so which one is it, dr. shekelstein?


----------



## left2die (Apr 30, 2019)

Maximus said:


> Recently I started sleeping on my back with my chin tucked and with tape over my mouth to force myself to breathe from my nose.
> 
> Works like a charm and I wake up every morning feeling refreshed.


I get fucking sleep paralysis everytime im on my back


----------



## elfmaxx (Apr 30, 2019)

left2die said:


> I get fucking sleep paralysis everytime im on my back


Same
Anyone know a cure for this? I just make myself stop breathing, seems to wake me up quicker.


----------



## AyWiz (Apr 30, 2019)

Zeus said:


> This post sounds ridiculous but think back. Did anyone teach you "how to sleep"? They taught you how to use a spoon or how to wipe your butt but they never taught you how to sleep. Yea you close your eyes and pretend to go to sleep but do you know what time?
> In this thread, I am giving you the basics of sleeping right.
> 
> This is *HUGE*.​The more/better you sleep, the more efficient your metabolism will become and the more muscle you will build, fat you will burn and stronger you will get.
> ...



God tier thread, you’re chad thanks


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 30, 2019)

Anyone have a clue as to how to better fall asleep on your back?

Literally can't fall asleep unless I'm on my side.


----------



## AyWiz (Apr 30, 2019)

DankForce1 said:


> Anyone have a clue as to how to better fall asleep on your back?
> 
> Literally can't fall asleep unless I'm on my side.


Same


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 30, 2019)

9.5/10 thread 

Great job man


----------



## AyWiz (Apr 30, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> 9.5/10 thread
> 
> Great job man


Hey you


----------



## lemonacid (May 2, 2019)

noice thread, i sleep on 3-4 am everyday, im sorry.


----------



## Zeus (May 17, 2019)

@Sergeant PIN this, forever pls. K thx


----------



## GGG_THE_GOAT (May 17, 2019)

didn't read


----------



## AspiringChad (May 17, 2019)

High quality high iq good post @Zeus but I’d rather stick to my trustworthy



to make people fall asleep

We should all be sleepmaxxing amiright??


----------



## samm735 (May 17, 2019)

will do this prob after i finish my uni assignments, barely sleeping atm jfl


----------



## bassfreak (May 17, 2019)

Such quality post


----------



## Zeus (May 17, 2019)

GGG_THE_GOAT said:


> didn't read





GGG_THE_GOAT said:


> didn't read


Ok bro


----------



## DownUnderCopeAttack (May 17, 2019)

Zeus said:


> This post sounds ridiculous but think back. Did anyone teach you "how to sleep"? They taught you how to use a spoon or how to wipe your butt but they never taught you how to sleep. Yea you close your eyes and pretend to go to sleep but do you know what time?
> In this thread, I am giving you the basics of sleeping right.
> 
> This is *HUGE*.​The more/better you sleep, the more efficient your metabolism will become and the more muscle you will build, fat you will burn and stronger you will get.
> ...



Thank you for this man. I've started taking my sleep very seriously, and suffer from sleep apnea despite being muscular/sub 15 bodyfat.

I'm def going to look into a remstar.

God bless thank you for your knowledge.


----------



## LordDylan (May 17, 2019)

Sleep position helps posture.


----------



## Cali Yuga (May 17, 2019)

sleeping on your back with no pillow is 200IQ


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (May 17, 2019)

m


left2die said:


> I get fucking sleep paralysis everytime im on my back


me too dude. fuck sleep paralysis


----------



## FrothySolutions (May 17, 2019)

10 hours of sleep? In what fucking universe?


----------



## G O D (May 17, 2019)

This is how you should sleep. Ask @DrTony if you don't believe me.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jun 7, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> TL;DR: Broscience
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you're luckily banned, but you're the biggest fucking retard this site has ever known


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Nov 6, 2019)

GTFIH NIGGAS!


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 6, 2019)

Why the OP is banned?


----------



## Arkantos (Nov 6, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Why the OP is banned?


I think it's by request


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 6, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Why the OP is banned?


He is active on discord servers


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Nov 7, 2019)

Hi iq but mostly causes insignificant and unrewarding changes but still cope is cope


----------



## Cain (Mar 25, 2021)

Has anyone here tried polyphasic sleep?


----------



## pizza (Mar 25, 2021)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> most of this is cope. i sleep min 3498234 hrs and i still feel like shit because i have a narrow airway


----------



## pizza (Mar 25, 2021)

Maximus said:


> tape


what type of tape you use?


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Mar 26, 2021)

Just close your eyes bro


----------



## Alibaba69 (Mar 29, 2021)

Zeus said:


> This post sounds ridiculous but think back. Did anyone teach you "how to sleep"? They taught you how to use a spoon or how to wipe your butt but they never taught you how to sleep. Yea you close your eyes and pretend to go to sleep but do you know what time?
> In this thread, I am giving you the basics of sleeping right.
> 
> This is *HUGE*.​The more/better you sleep, the more efficient your metabolism will become and the more muscle you will build, fat you will burn and stronger you will get.
> ...



Great guide op but too many carbs too close to sleep will blunt HGH release and turn u into a dwarf


----------



## Alibaba69 (Mar 29, 2021)

Potatoshoe12 said:


> + isometric exercises seem to tire the brain the fast before sleep, 20-30 reps of 1 leg 1 arm (opposite) rising and switch seems to help me,
> Also You need to explain REM more:
> -drink a glass of wine 3-4 hours before sleep,
> -lucid dreaming seems to make REM longer
> ...


no no no
alcohol is horrible for sleep and will make u shorter
stopped shotgunning beer tbh


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Mar 29, 2021)

Been going to bed at 8 am and waking at 6 pm lately. Over for me


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Oct 2, 2021)

@badg96


----------



## your smile (Sep 27, 2022)

All of these wouldn’t work since I have sleep apnea


----------



## JackalY56 (Sep 27, 2022)

I have insomnia, so it will be harder to sleep early even with sleeping pill. I usually sleep at 2 and wake up 7 or 9. Is that fine?


----------



## JackalY56 (Sep 27, 2022)

I have insomnia, so it will be harder to sleep early even with sleeping pill. I usually sleep at 2 and wake up 7 or 9. Is that fine?


----------



## ascension! (Sep 27, 2022)

JackalY56 said:


> I have insomnia, so it will be harder to sleep early even with sleeping pill. I usually sleep at 2 and wake up 7 or 9. Is that fine?


No


----------



## JackalY56 (Sep 27, 2022)

11 wake up at 7?


----------



## caveman (Sep 27, 2022)

sleep is critical and hardly anyone knows how to optimize it


----------



## Looks Forever (Sep 27, 2022)

Just sleep bro! It will give u looks dedsrs


----------



## buflek (Sep 28, 2022)

i caught sleep aids when i slept next to an asian room mate back in high school (i raped him)


----------



## Mr.cope (Sep 28, 2022)

It doesn’t matter how long you sleep the quality of sleep matters more


----------



## Kroker (Sep 28, 2022)

JackalY56 said:


> I have insomnia, so it will be harder to sleep early even with sleeping pill. I usually sleep at 2 and wake up 7 or 9. Is that fine?


Name of the sleeping pill? I have insomnia too


----------



## StacySlayer (Sep 28, 2022)

Zeus said:


> This post sounds ridiculous but think back. Did anyone teach you "how to sleep"? They taught you how to use a spoon or how to wipe your butt but they never taught you how to sleep. Yea you close your eyes and pretend to go to sleep but do you know what time?
> In this thread, I am giving you the basics of sleeping right.
> 
> This is *HUGE*.​The more/better you sleep, the more efficient your metabolism will become and the more muscle you will build, fat you will burn and stronger you will get.
> ...



dnr


----------



## StacySlayer (Sep 28, 2022)

Zeus said:


> This post sounds ridiculous but think back. Did anyone teach you "how to sleep"? They taught you how to use a spoon or how to wipe your butt but they never taught you how to sleep. Yea you close your eyes and pretend to go to sleep but do you know what time?
> In this thread, I am giving you the basics of sleeping right.
> 
> This is *HUGE*.​The more/better you sleep, the more efficient your metabolism will become and the more muscle you will build, fat you will burn and stronger you will get.
> ...



dnr


----------



## StacySlayer (Sep 28, 2022)

Zeus said:


> This post sounds ridiculous but think back. Did anyone teach you "how to sleep"? They taught you how to use a spoon or how to wipe your butt but they never taught you how to sleep. Yea you close your eyes and pretend to go to sleep but do you know what time?
> In this thread, I am giving you the basics of sleeping right.
> 
> This is *HUGE*.​The more/better you sleep, the more efficient your metabolism will become and the more muscle you will build, fat you will burn and stronger you will get.
> ...



dnr


----------



## StacySlayer (Sep 28, 2022)

Zeus said:


> This post sounds ridiculous but think back. Did anyone teach you "how to sleep"? They taught you how to use a spoon or how to wipe your butt but they never taught you how to sleep. Yea you close your eyes and pretend to go to sleep but do you know what time?
> In this thread, I am giving you the basics of sleeping right.
> 
> This is *HUGE*.​The more/better you sleep, the more efficient your metabolism will become and the more muscle you will build, fat you will burn and stronger you will get.
> ...



dnr


----------



## Michael15651 (Sep 30, 2022)

It’s over for night shitcels 

Working 12 hours a night 80 hours a week makes this a difficult task but could be helpful for a regular person who has time on their hands


----------



## Michael15651 (Sep 30, 2022)

It’s over for night shitcels 

Working 12 hours a night 80 hours a week makes this a difficult task but could be helpful for a regular person who has time on their hands


----------

